# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Coffee Time whats Your Favorite Brew?

## Karl

Yep it's that time I need about half a pot of coffee before I'm useful for anything. 

So what's your favorite brew or what gas station swill do you prefer?

Me I just got Maxwell House in my MrCoffee sometimes Folgers whatever is in the big can on sale.

----------

Northern Rivers (02-06-2018)

----------


## OceanloverOH

I hated drip coffee pots.  I tried several brands through the years and none of them were right.  The coffee made in them just didn't have that rich, full bodied flavor that I adore and was often bitter, no matter the brand of coffee.  I visited my elderly aunt and uncle in MA a few years back and her coffee was HEAVEN....I drank like 4 cups in a row, lol.  What's your secret, Auntie?  2 secrets.  (1) Buy whole coffee beans and store in an airtight container, NOT in the bag.  Grind them yourself in small amounts, fresh for each pot; do not use the grinder at the grocery store.  (2) Perk coffee in an old-fashioned electric percolator, using a fold-over paper filter.  So I bought a sweet little electric grinder and a 6-cup electric percolator (it's just me that drinks coffee, hubby won't touch the stuff).  WOW!  What a difference from that pre-ground drip crap!  After trying several brands of coffee beans, I settled on 8-O'Clock Original (inexpensive and great flavor).

----------

valley ranch (02-11-2018)

----------


## Guest

My favorite chain coffee is Caribou, my favorite gas station coffee is Wawa, but my favorite coffee is from a coffee roaster in Virgina.  I never drank coffee in my life until undegrad when I had my first shot of cappuccino hoping it would keep me awake to study.  Then I got hooked on it.

----------


## liberal_hack

the best coffee I drink is not in this country. But, when home, I just use a lot of coffee when I brew it. I like it strong and black.

----------


## Guest

> the best coffee I drink is not in this country. But, when home, I just use a lot of coffee when I brew it. I like it strong and black.


Is it a Kenyan blend?

----------


## liberal_hack

> Is it a Kenyan blend?


Nope

the best I've ever had was in Ecuador followed by Colombia

After that, I had an awesome cup in a small restaurant in your old stomping grounds; Krakow

----------


## Guest

> Nope
> 
> the best I've ever had was in Ecuador followed by Colombia
> 
> After that, I had an awesome cup in a small restaurant in your old stomping grounds; Krakow


 :Smile: 

Such a beautiful old city.  Did you go to the Cathedral there and see the Black Madonna?

----------


## liberal_hack

> Such a beautiful old city.  Did you go to the Cathedral there and see the Black Madonna?


nope

airport
to hotel
to office for meetings
to dinner
to hotel
to office for meetings
to dinner
to hotel
to airport

story of my life

but it does remind me of old tier 3 cities in a lot of Europe and even New England and upper New York

----------


## patrickt

I spent 35 years working shift work and adjusted to any coffee I could get as long as it was strong. I stick pretty much to the same standard now but my home coffee is a commercial grind mixed 50/50 with an espresso grind of Oaxacan coffee. Suits me in the morning.

----------


## Trinnity

> I hated drip coffee pots.  I tried several brands through the years and none of them were right.  The coffee made in them just didn't have that rich, full bodied flavor that I adore and was often bitter, no matter the brand of coffee.  I visited my elderly aunt and uncle in MA a few years back and her coffee was HEAVEN....I drank like 4 cups in a row, lol.  What's your secret, Auntie?  2 secrets.  (1) Buy whole coffee beans and store in an airtight container, NOT in the bag.  Grind them yourself in small amounts, fresh for each pot; do not use the grinder at the grocery store.  (2) Perk coffee in an old-fashioned electric percolator, using a fold-over paper filter.  So I bought a sweet little electric grinder and a 6-cup electric percolator (it's just me that drinks coffee, hubby won't touch the stuff).  WOW!  What a difference from that pre-ground drip crap!  After trying several brands of coffee beans, I settled on 8-O'Clock Original (inexpensive and great flavor).


I use eight o clock too. OR any whole bean coffee that is on sale.....the bottom line for me is the price per pound. I fresh grind it for each pot. Use a drip maker. Fresh is the only way to go.

----------

OceanloverOH (02-26-2013)

----------


## Karl

Call me crazy but I prefer the powdered creamer 

Most like milk or half n half even that flavored junk

Well I grew up on powdered stuff and the liquid just ruins the flavor in my opinion 

1 spoon of sugar & 1 spoon of creamer perfect balance in my opinion

----------


## OceanloverOH

> I use eight o clock too. OR any whole bean coffee that is on sale.....the bottom line for me is the price per pound. I fresh grind it for each pot. Use a drip maker. Fresh is the only way to go.


My auntie said that it doesn't much matter the brand of coffee, as long as you grind the beans fresh (unless you're making some sort of specialized coffee like cappucino, THEN the brand and roast matter more).  I haven't used fresh ground with a drip pot; I switched to perked at the same time.  But I agree that freshly ground beans make ALL the difference.
 :Coffee2:

----------


## usfan

I've got to go with Kona coffee. My cuz has a plantation on the Big Island. My wife is the connoisseur.but I like fresh ground beans with a French press. Just black, no cream or sugar.
Trader Joes recently had Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee. We tried it and it's very good also. Of course kona and the Jamaican are about 20 bucks a pound.

----------


## webrockk

Starbucks dark or medium whole bean cut 50/50 with whatever big can is on sale...."Master Chef" is consistently the cheapest...less than $6, and it's pretty good uncut.  
5:00am, a heaping tablespoon of sugar and some Half & Half in my big travel mug full of coffee (I drink two) with my morning Marlboros, news and political forums usually keeps me going until my mid morning nap  :Smile:

----------


## LCgreat

A strong cup of black Maxwell House!

----------


## countryboy

I prefer fresh ground eight o'clock French roast, but I'm lazy anymore and like to hit snooze til the last possible minute so..... I've been drinking Seattle's Best no. 5. I run it through a Mr. Coffee 5 cup drip. It's completely acceptable.

----------


## Ginger

did someone say coffee?

----------

Karl (02-17-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Yep it's that time I need about half a pot of coffee before I'm useful for anything. 
> 
> So what's your favorite brew or what gas station swill do you prefer?
> 
> Me I just got Maxwell House in my MrCoffee sometimes Folgers whatever is in the big can on sale.


MY BP spiked the other day...so...I went in to the local quack. He said come back in three days...keep a definitive log on my readings...and no caffein.  :Dontknow:

----------

Karl (02-17-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

If I cant get out to east Texas for their own beans/blend from Brookshires Columbian,  I settle for Dunkin Donuts Columbian

lot-of-2-dunkin-donuts-ground-coffee-colombian-11oz-new.jpeg

----------


## Jen

Keurig.

And it's Folgers Black Silk or Starbucks Pike Place

----------


## anna

José's Coffee from Costco. It's a medium blend - whole beans, I grind them at home.  Just about everyone who has coffee with me says how good that coffee is.  Costco tried to drop it from the local area once and they got so many requests to bring it back that they did.  

Coffee for a special occasion is Boyd's Chocolate Macadamia, mixed half and half with regular coffee.  It gives a nice flavor that's not too strong, but in general I don't like any flavor at all in my coffee.    I gave up sugar in it years ago, but I haven't been able to let go of my half and half.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> José's Coffee from Costco. It's a medium blend - whole beans, I grind them at home.  Just about everyone who has coffee with me says how good that coffee is.  Costco tried to drop it from the local area once and they got so many requests to bring it back that they did.  
> 
> Coffee for a special occasion is Boyd's Chocolate Macadamia, mixed half and half with regular coffee.  It gives a nice flavor that's not too strong, but in general I don't like any flavor at all in my coffee.    I gave up sugar in it years ago, but I haven't been able to let go of my half and half.


Its that derned cartel thing. Juan Valdez dont like Jose Beans.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> José's Coffee from Costco. It's a medium blend - whole beans, I grind them at home.  Just about everyone who has coffee with me says how good that coffee is.  Costco tried to drop it from the local area once and they got so many requests to bring it back that they did.  
> 
> Coffee for a special occasion is Boyd's Chocolate Macadamia, mixed half and half with regular coffee.  It gives a nice flavor that's not too strong, but in general I don't like any flavor at all in my coffee.    I gave up sugar in it years ago, but I haven't been able to let go of my half and half.


Slap me silly but ever since i was a kid I've always loved those general foods international instant coffee blends in the can.

----------

anna (02-06-2018)

----------


## anna

> Slap me silly but ever since i was a kid I've always loved those general foods international instant coffee blends in the can.


Cafe Mocha.    :Icon Smile:  

Reminds me of camping.

----------



----------


## JustPassinThru

> MY BP spiked the other day...so...I went in to the local quack. He said come back in three days...keep a definitive log on my readings...and no caffein.


Ha.

All the vices that have been taken from me...but one, is not touched.  Coffee.

I was in to see the sawbones yesterday, with my pinched nerve.  I started the day with seven cups of my choice, Eight O'Clock Coffee D (medium price but 100 percent Arabica) and then walked the two miles to his office.

My BP was 110/70.

I have arthritis; back issues; and sciatica and now a pinched nerve in the neck...Type II Diabetes...overweight...but my blood pressure stays low.  BRING ON THE COFFEE.

----------

usfan (02-07-2018)

----------


## Trinnity

I love it too. Brewed strong and with milk and no sugar.

----------


## OverDrive

The last study I read about was 3-4 cups of coffee (with or w/o caffeine) per day is beneficial to the body..less than that not as beneficial, more than that doesnt make more beneficial!

----------


## nonsqtr

> did someone say coffee?


Strong. Black. Hot.

Not too black... I used to like that Turkish coffee, which is mostly like sludge, but now I like the lighter brews.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Strong. Black. Hot.
> 
> Not too black... I used to like that Turkish coffee, which is mostly like sludge, but now I like the lighter brews.


Strong....black...hot.  Right to boiling.

I draw the line at residue, though.

----------


## Ginger

> The last study I read about was 3-4 cups of coffee (with or w/o caffeine) per day is beneficial to the body..less than that not as beneficial, more than that doesnt make more beneficial!


I'm ashamed to tell you how much I drink. I drink it all day long and all night long til I go to bed. Like water. The caffeine I don't even feel it at all ever.  

Btw, never ever buy anything called "breakfast blend" it's lower quality beans and that's a marketing phrase. Crap coffee=breakfast blend.

Trust me, ask anyone who drinks it black to recommend something good. They'll tell you straight.

----------


## MrMike

Double espresso in morning, at noon, and around five or so.

----------

Northern Rivers (02-17-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Btw, never ever buy anything called "breakfast blend" it's lower quality beans and that's a marketing phrase. Crap coffee=breakfast blend.


Morning is when you'll drink ANYTHING that has the required caffeine.

There was a Paul Newman movie in the early 1970s..."Harper"...a gritty private-detective story, of a loser detective on, of course, a big, lucrative case.  It opened with Newman's character, Harper, awakening in his office - the sofa fold-out bed he slept on, being otherwise homeless.  Out of coffee, he brews his morning juice from the grounds of the day before.  And retches.

That's morning coffee jones.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

It's  hard to beat 100% Arabica, dark roast.

----------


## OverDrive

> Double espresso in morning, at noon, and around five or so.


Via hypodermic of course, as in main line..

----------


## usfan

Purified water, fresh dark roast beans, burr grinder, French press. These are my tools and ingredients for the morning. Life is too short to drink cheap coffee,  beer, or whiskey.    :Big Grin: 

Good to see some old friends in Karl's coffee thread..
 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## usfan

> Double espresso in morning, at noon, and around five or so.


I  enjoy an occasional espresso or cappuccino, but like the efficiency of the French press. The dark roasts are easier on an empty stomach. Gotta eat something for medium roasts or espressos..

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Purified water, fresh dark roast beans, burr grinder, French press. These are my tools and ingredients for the morning. Life is too short to drink cheap coffee,  beer, or whiskey.   
> 
> Good to see some old friends in Karl's coffee thread..


It's a very old thread.  It was started before even I signed up.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Double espresso in morning, at noon, and around five or so.


You need to see what that is doing to your blood pressure. It could be actually killing you. Just sayin'.....

----------


## JustPassinThru

> You need to see what that is doing to your blood pressure. It could be actually killing you. Just sayin'.....


A lot of that high-blood pressure stuff is genetic.

I drink about eight cups over the morning; and my blood pressure tends to be about 105/70.  Low.

I had a scare, six months ago...in physical therapy and got light-headed.  The therapist was concerned enough to take my blood pressure, which was up in stroke territory.  But I got home, and came down with the 72-hour bug.

By the time I got to the docs, I was over it, and blood pressure was just a little elevated.  We've been watching it, since...and it's consistently low.

And that's generally about three hours after my last cup....

Good genetics.  Or, at least in that regard.  Since stroke is the killer in my family tree, it's good that I'm not showing the warning signs.

----------


## Ginger

My BP runs about 110/50 and I drink coffee except when I'm asleep.

----------

